# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  آموزش نصب هادوپ به صورت مولتی نود

## pooria_googooli

سلام . تصمیم گرفتم نحوه نصب هادوپ بر روی یک کلاستر با دو نود را آموزش بدم . در آموزش های بعدی سعی می کنم نحوه آماده سازی eclipse برای استفاده از هادوپ و همچنین نحوه نوشتن برنامه های مپ ردیوسی را آموزش بدهم .  همچنین دوستان اگر سوالی داشتند می تونند بپرسند تا اگر بلد بودم پاسخگو باشم .
لطفا اگر ایرادی در فایل آموزش مشاهده کردید اطلاع بدید . ممنون

----------


## مبین رنجبر

از شما برای شروع این کار ارزشمند سپاسگزارم.من هم مدرک Hadoop Fundamentals دارم اگر سوال یا همفکری نیاز بود در خدمت هستم.

----------


## pooria_googooli

دوستان اگر تمایل به آموزش نصب apache nucth و ارتباط آن با هادوپ دارند بگن تا آموزش اون رو هم شروع کنم.

----------


## sajjadrostami

سلام 
در مورد نحوه برنامه نویسی هادوپ میشه توضیح بدی؟

----------


## porya_sadeghi

با سلام و خسته نباشید
برای نصب خود هادوپ چه نرم افزارهایی باید نصب کرد؟
منظور نحوه نصب jdk  و  راه اندازی خود hadoop Single node است .
لطفا راهنمایی نمایید

----------


## pooria_googooli

دوست عزیز نصب jdk آموزشش اینجا هست . کار سختی نیست می تونی از این لینک دنبال کنی  https://gist.github.com/senthil245/6093389
برای نصب به صورت سینگل . تو بخش اول آموزشم مراحل 4 و 5 نیازی به انجامشون نیست . توی بخش تنظیمات هادوپ هم بخش 1 و 2 نیازی به انجامش نیست تو بقیه بخش ها به جای master بنویس localhost .

----------


## porya_sadeghi

با تشکر از راهنماییتون در مورد نصب هادوپ 
اگه امکانش باشه یه مثال در مورد map reduce یا در مورد Hive بر روی single node یا multinode بزنید. 
به نظر شما کار بر روی cloudera  بهتر است انجام شود یا موارد دیگر؟
با تشکر
*
*

----------


## parya.parisa

سلام خسته نباشید 
اگر بخوام روی سیستم من برام هادوپ نصب کنید تا من یک برنامه را با آن پیاده سازی کنم این امکان وجود دارد؟هزینه؟

----------


## mohsen.net

مدرک  Hadoop Fundamentals  چی هست؟ کجا میده ؟

----------


## porya_sadeghi

دوستان کسی با RHadoop کار کرده ؟

----------


## porya_sadeghi

نصب هادوپ 2 مثل هادوپ 1 هستش ؟ کلا تفاوت هاشون در چی هست.

----------


## shahrzad001

سلام چند سوال دارم. 
1- مدرک hadoop fundamentals رو چطور گرفتید؟
2- برای نصب و اجرای هادوپ چکار باید کرد؟
3- فایلهای نصب و اجرای هادوپ رو لطفت بذارید.
ممنون

----------


## مبین رنجبر

مدرک Hadoop Fundamentals رو من از سایت Big Data University به صورت مجازی گرفتم. فایل های نصب هادوپ رو میتونید از سایت رسمی دانلود کنید.

----------


## asemun

لطفا اساتید یه مقدار در مورد استفاده هایی از هادوپ که ما می تونیم توی شرکتهای خصوصی و یا بخشهای دولتی کشورمون بکنیم توضیح بدید.
معمولا سولوشن هایی انترپرایز از هادوپ استفاده می کنن و اگه میشه چند تا مثال کاربردی خوب که توی محیطهای کاری ما میشه روی داده های حجیم انجام داد بزنید.
1- آیا می تونیم به بانک اطلاعاتی اس کیو ال سرور یا اوراکلم رو که خیلی حجیم شده توسط هادوپ مورد پرس و جو قرار بدم و با سرعت بیشتری به نتیجه برسم.
2-چطوری این دیتابیس ها رو روی محیط توزیع شده کلاستر بیارم؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> لطفا اساتید یه مقدار در مورد استفاده هایی از هادوپ که ما می تونیم توی شرکتهای خصوصی و یا بخشهای دولتی کشورمون بکنیم توضیح بدید.
> معمولا سولوشن هایی انترپرایز از هادوپ استفاده می کنن و اگه میشه چند تا مثال کاربردی خوب که توی محیطهای کاری ما میشه روی داده های حجیم انجام داد بزنید.
> 1- آیا می تونیم به بانک اطلاعاتی اس کیو ال سرور یا اوراکلم رو که خیلی حجیم شده توسط هادوپ مورد پرس و جو قرار بدم و با سرعت بیشتری به نتیجه برسم.
> 2-چطوری این دیتابیس ها رو روی محیط توزیع شده کلاستر بیارم؟



بزرگ ترین اشتباه در این سولوشن ها این هست که در جای نادرست استفاده بشن. در شرکت های بزرگ فقط به خاطر اینکه حجم داده هاشون بالا هست به سمت حرکت نکردند. سه معیار اصلی برای داده های کلان وجود داره :
1. اندازه
2. تنوع
3.سرعت

که در این موردی که شما فرمودین فقط گزینه اول صدق میکنه. محیط های کاری که می فرمایین رو دقیق تر بیان کنید. جواب سوال 1: می تونید متصل کنید ولی تضمینی برای سرعت وجود نداره چون معیارهای دیگه ای هم دخیل هستن. جواب سوال 2: برای اوراکل ابزاری هست به نام ODC یا Oracle Direct Connector که با اتصال اون به فایل سیستم توزیع شده هدوپ یا HDFS این کار رو انجام دهید.

----------


## M4niLie

سلام خدمت همه ی عزیزان.  کد  عدد پی رو میخوام و نحوه اجرای ان در هادوپ به صورت خط فرمانی و نحوه اجرای ان در eclipse دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## seltic2002

سلام دوستان من میخواستم هادوپ رو روی آپاچی ران کنم کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟ درضمن اگه بخوام  یه big data قدیمی ولی درست داشته باشم از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان اول بیایم درست از این علم نام ببریم.
هدوپ یا هادوپ؟

----------

